# sexing degus



## abcsmallanimalrescue (Jun 13, 2010)

does anyone know how to sex degus? there are 2 that have lived in the same cage for over a year and i was just wondering if there was an easy way to check if they were males or females. thanks!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

If they have babies then you have one of each!!
(at least that is what I discovered with mine. I had the boy neutered gave the boy babies to a friend and kept the little girl with her mum and dad.)


----------



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

You can tell a degus gender by the gap between the urethral cone (the "sticky out bit") and the anus. A female will have no gap or almost no gap whereas a male will have a gap.


----------

